# cocker spaniels. Pro's and con's?



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

To any Cocker owners out there. What are the good and bad points of these dogs?
Satisfy my curiosity.......ah, go' on!!!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Show types:

Good... He'll sleep all day as long as he gets his walks
He's alert and ready to do any work when I ask him to
He's friendly and very affectionate
He can take as much or as little of the walks as I can do at the time

Bad... The ears, got to clean them regularly to prevent infection
The coat, take s a lot of work to make it look good and it grows back quick, so take to groomers regularly or do it yourself
Will follow a scent, especially if it's rabbit or horse, and can ignore you so be careful where you let them off

Working Types:

Good... Coat doesn't grow as long as in the show type, so less maintainance, just a quick brush over to prevent matts
Friendly and affectionate
Alert and ready to do work when you want him to

Bad... The ears need to be cleaned regularly to prevent infection
Will follow a scent and can ignore you
Will not rest until all their excess energy has been taken out and they are tired, so need tons of physical and mental stimulation every day to wear them out


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

Where's Badgers mum.....sure she will know loads of pro's and con's.....


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I would say Seven pets is pretty accurate with his description.

Mine is a show so i can only comment on that.

He is quite wilful and hasn't been the easiest dog to train because they are so scent driven but he is a joy and has adapted to our lifestyle very will (he is a year now).

Once over the initial puppy phase he is very chilled round the house during the day as long as he gets one decent walk.

Underexercised he can be destructive and a pain in the butt .

I think they need an active household with lots going on.

With the grooming i really underestimated how much hard work it would be and mine hates being groomed so i do have to get him clipped every 6-8 weeks which costs about £35. I have him done pretty short and this minimises brushing and the mess he drags in from the park.

What appeals to you about them ???


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Cockers are fantastic

I have 3 springer and at the mo 2 cockers with another on the way next week

Cockers are more relaxed and laid back to springers


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Cockers are just great.
A bit noisy and very demanding....love to be with you all the time.
As others have said the coat does take work and eyes and ears can be a problem. however they are just a wonderful breed and i miss mine greatly.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a working male cocker and so far so good, he's only 5 and a half months old. He's got a nice coat that doesnt take much grooming, very affectionate and friendly, not overly energetic, loves to sleep! Will be able to walk all day when he's older and is very intelligent  cons, not too sure cos we've not had any problems so far (touch wood), suppose if u were to get a working u need to do some training just cos they're so intelligent and make sure to introduce being on their own early on as i could see how SA could happen, they worship their owners. Glen is happy to sleep all night in the kitchen, no crying or barking but we started from day one. He is also able to be left for upto 4 hours with no stress, again we built this up slowly from a young age. Hope my ramble helps  p.s just thought of a con, he's very greedy!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> What appeals to you about them ???


Lots of things! Am thinking that my next dog (defo not yet!) needs to be a little more durable and sturdy. (I wasnt planning on having a teeny tiny Chi but she isnt growing!). They seem a lovely dog for intergrating with other animals, enjoying walks but not hugely long ones all the time, and not too stressful for a unconfidant dog owner.
TBH I always get spaniels on those breed selector thingies and my first childhood dog was a gorgeous blue roan Cocker who sadly died in puppyhood.
I could just imagine a busy little Cocker diving into the undergrowth following Adam on a fox hunting expedition or helping Hannah flush birds out of the bushes. Whilst Heidi looked on in disgust.LOL


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

along with the grooming, ear issues, need for activity - 

there are also 2 big behavioral issues: barkiness + possibly leaking urine. 
submissive or excitable urination can be a common + intractable problem in Cockers, it is less common in Springers. it may be outgrown as they age-out of puphood and into puberty, or lifelong + chronic. 

the barking issue is best dealt with young, as it is a self-rewarding behavior, and once established is a vice, not merely a habit. 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

corrine3 said:


> I have a working male cocker and so far so good, he's only 5 and a half months old. He's got a nice coat that doesnt take much grooming, very affectionate and friendly, not overly energetic, loves to sleep! Will be able to walk all day when he's older and is very intelligent  cons, not too sure cos we've not had any problems so far (touch wood), suppose if u were to get a working u need to do some training just cos they're so intelligent and make sure to introduce being on their own early on as i could see how SA could happen, they worship their owners. Glen is happy to sleep all night in the kitchen, no crying or barking but we started from day one. He is also able to be left for upto 4 hours with no stress, again we built this up slowly from a young age. Hope my ramble helps  p.s just thought of a con, he's very greedy!!!


You have got Badger's brother. just to add you have to be firm but fair with them



leashedForLife said:


> along with the grooming, ear issues, need for activity -
> 
> there are also 2 big behavioral issues: barkiness + possibly leaking urine.
> submissive or excitable urination can be a common + intractable problem in Cockers, it is less common in Springers. it may be outgrown as they age-out of puphood and into puberty, or lifelong + chronic.
> ...


where did you get that from All the cocker's i know are not barker's show or working????


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

my parents had a cocker and she was the most perfectly behaved little dog ever. she never barked, never ran after cats or people or other dogs. She loved being groomed and would stand dead still on the table while my dad brushed her. Sadly she died at the age of 4 from cancer which was a real shame as she was so lovely. I always said to OH if we ever got a dog I would want one just like her. I dont know if they are all as brilliant as her but going by her behaviour I would def recommend one!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with leashedforlife about the barking. Ollie barks at anything that he doesn't like, birds, strange men, cats, dogs, anything and everything. As some of you may know, we have had a problem with him barking in the garden since he was a puppy, but ignoring it has reduced the barking, but it's not completely gone, depending on his mood. He also barks at me sometimes if he doesn't get his own way, so I'd say he's strong-willed and needs a firm hand to get control of him. And I agree with RAINYBOW, that training them is hard to start with because they are so scent-driven, so you need to be careful off lead that you have their attention and good enough rewards and treats to get them back.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I agree with leashedforlife about the barking. Ollie barks at anything that he doesn't like, birds, strange men, cats, dogs, anything and everything. As some of you may know, we have had a problem with him barking in the garden since he was a puppy, but ignoring it has reduced the barking, but it's not completely gone, depending on his mood. He also barks at me sometimes if he doesn't get his own way, so I'd say he's strong-willed and needs a firm hand to get control of him. And I agree with RAINYBOW, that training them is hard to start with because they are so scent-driven, so you need to be careful off lead that you have their attention and good enough rewards and treats to get them back.


It must be a show cocker thing then. And yet you'd think it would be the working cocker's that would do the runner wouldn't you


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> It must be a show cocker thing then. And yet you'd think it would be the working cocker's that would do the runner wouldn't you


yeah. Ollie has no workers in his pedigree, but he almost acts like a worker. He's incredibly intelligent and loves going in undergrowth, which freaks me out cos I like to be able to see him, and he can ignore you completely and go deaf, so he doesn't really act like a show cocker to be honest.:lol:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

for an utterly classic example of a barking-maniac Cocker, see the reruns of Barking-Mad - there is a black F-Cocker on there who must be seen... errrmm, heard to be believed :lol: she is simply UN-believable, when the family first got her the neighbors thought she was being killed, as her bark is a shrieking-scream of yelps strung together, 

there are also 2 vid-clips in this search-page: 
barking Cocker - Google Search 
cheers, 
---- terry


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Oscars not a barker at all and never had the urination/submissive thing either (have seen that in springers alot though 

To the OP - The way you described it is exactly how it would be  A busy little worker 

Oscar gets about 45 mins to an hour off lead and a 20 minute on lead walk on average a day (more at the weekends) and this is plenty for him. He can go a day without a walk every now and then but he will REALLY need one the next day or you will know all about it.

I agree about seperation anxiety, i can see how they would be proned to this and care needs to be taken early on to gradually introduce being left right from the start 

Oscar can cope with tiny little dogs and cut the mustard with bigger rougher dogs so a perfect all rounder i would say but then i am bias


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Well the points I'm making is a real mixed bag take your pick which is a pro and which is a con
Stubborn -pig headed
Very much a cheeky little sod/character, they have very expressive faces
Very friendly- the bigger the dog the more interested in playing with it
Very sociable with humans, will jump on you/pinch whats not allowed when feeling ignored
Everyone seems to love em so expect loads of people to stop and talk to you. 
Once on the scent of something forget about recall. 
Great diet due to the amount of excerise needed, although this differs greatly between individual dogs, think I've the most hypo show cocker I know. 
Will guard the oven when cooking a joint and let you know when its cooked. 
Very loving and if mine had been a girl I'd have called him shadow because thats what he is. :001_tt1:
My Cocker has made me cry in frustration but given me and hubs untold laughter at the antics. And you cant beat the big slobbery kiss first thing in the morning.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

I have two working cockers and neither are barkers! both are extremely well behaved and have never ran off, they have both been really funny about going to far away and always check back to see where we are. They are the most affectionate and loving dogs i have ever known and will do anything for you. I personally think how the dogs are is reflected on how they were bred and raised and their parents- they can pick up bad habits off other dogs quite quickly. just so you know my w/cockers are a female 7 years and a male 7 months so big age difference and obviously sex difference and the only behavioural difference i have found is that the male is more energetic than the bitch was when she was his age. They are both really clever dogs and pick up things really quickly. sorry for my ramble i just love my babies x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

hI I HAVE A SHOW COCKER HES A REAL FAMILY DOG LOVES TO BE WITH YOU. bUT YES HE CAN BARK AT ANY LITTLE NOISE. HES COAT IS MANAGEABLE AS LONG AS ITS KEPT UP AND REGULAR TRIPS TO THE GROOMERS. iVE HAD ONLY HAD A PROBLEM TWICE IN 9 YEARS WITH REGUARDS TO HIS EARS BUT I CHECK THEM REGULARY AND HAVE THEM CLIPPED OUT. bUT HES LOYAL, AFFECTIONATE ,FUN LOVING, HAPPY, CHEEKY, LOVES EVERYONE BUT WILL QUARD THE HOUSE. i WOULD NEVER BE WITHOUT HIM. hES BEEN FAB WHISLT I WAS A REGISTERED AS A CHILD MINDER, HES A BIT FUNNY WITH OTHER MALES BUT HE WAS FINE TILL HE WAS ATTACKED BY A AKITA AND ITS MADE HIM A BIT VARY. wITH THE HOUSE TRAINING ETC HE WAS QUICK TO USE THE GARDEN AND HAS ONLY EVER DONE MISHAPS IF HES BEEN POORLY. FOR A FAMILY THATS LIVELY AND CAN OFFER THE EXERCISE THEY NEED I THINK THEY FIT IN WELL,


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

AWWWWW a big Cocker Love In 

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

It's a real testament to the breed to read peoples experiences of owning one


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> It must be a show cocker thing then. And yet you'd think it would be the working cocker's that would do the runner wouldn't you


You're not the only one confused. Arnies best two buddies are working cockers, with both parents coming from champion dads, one is more or less as active as Arnie but the other is a heck of a lot calmer than Arnie, or Lila come to think of it and shes a show cocker too.



RAINYBOW said:


> AWWWWW a big Cocker Love In
> 
> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> It's a real testament to the breed to read peoples experiences of owning one


Could you ever have any other in your home after having a spangle.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

He he, I luv the fact people have said they have some big ol' problems but they love them to bits anyway!
I wouldnt mind a bit of barking. It would break up the monotany of 2 Chihuahua's yapping at ear splitting pitch at each other..


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

to be honest i think any bad habits they do have they have a habit of making you forget by giving you 'the look' as i call it with their big brown puppy dog eyes, one of those and your heart melts and you just want to give them a big cuddle (which they welcome!). Gosh i do love my puppy, just have to post a pic of my guys  (have also included pics of Marlie's brother (the choco) and my dad's working cocker who is the bigger black one with no white bib!)


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh go on then, if i HAVE to


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh Rainy couldnt you just munch em.  
View attachment 37899


----------

